# I want more marimba



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

What are your favorite works with a prominent role for the marimba? I need more marimba in my life.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Will six of them suffice?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Creston composed a concertino for marimba that's quite nice.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Have you heard of Keiko Abe?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Check out the discography of Evelyn Glennie.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Portamento said:


> Have you heard of Keiko Abe?


Don't tease me. I will find you.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

_Demon Star_, for cello and marimba, by Lois V Vierk.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I went to school with these guys. I bought this Mercury LP when it first came out and play it whenever I need to chill out. It ain't Classical but it's a ton of marimba fun.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Genzmer's solo _Capriccio for Marimba_ may interest you. Perhaps also his _Sonata for Vibraphone_.

There's a video of the latter on you tube, but the audio is rough.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Rautavaara's percussion concerto _Incantations_ has a lot of parts where the soloist plays marimba.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I rather like the marimba as well. Here's a piece or two by a local composer...











And this one by Mitchell Peters seems to e quite well known:






I first heard it a bazillion years ago on the radio; glad to see it is now on the Tube.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Richard Rodney Bennett composed a marimba concerto. I haven't heard it myself, but I'll try to listen to it later this week.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I once heard some pieces from Bartok's Mikrokosmos arranged for marimba (at a concert), sounded fantastic.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Maybe not 'prominent' but marimba makes a substantial presence in Ligeti's Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel, for mezzo-soprano and percussion ensemble.

Morton Feldman's Arrangement of Weill/Brecht Alabama Song, for bass, voice ad lib.

Olivier Messiaen's Un Sourire.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Try Hovhaness's Fantasy on Japanese Woodprints.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2017)

Vibraphone > Marimba


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I love marimba and vibraphone. Here's another thread with some more suggestions.


----------

